# Ar-15????



## Coonhunter557 (Jun 17, 2008)

Do any of yall have one or have expirence with one? My son is a military gun nut and is really wanting one so I thought I would surprise him with one this Christmas. I just got him a new hunting Rifle (Remington model 7 anniversery edition in 7mm-08,sweet!) but know nothing about the ar-15 and there are tons of different brands. I don't mind paying for quality but don't want to go over $1000 if I don't have to. Will go as far as 1500. He has a Lee Enfield in .303 british and wants a M1-Grand, M1 Carbine, Thompson, M-14, and M-16 then he thinks his collection will be complete!!! hahaha.
Any help will be greatly appreciated.


Dennis


----------



## Coonhunter557 (Jun 17, 2008)

Forgot to mention he is 12 but he knows more about WW2 than anyone I know. He is a real Military buff and his dream is to either join the Big Red One in the army or be a fighter Pilot.
Yeah I'm pretty proud!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Bushmaster, Armalite, and Rock River are all good. There are others that are good too, but these are the ones I have experience with. I prefer the Rock River the most because their trigger is the best in my opinion, and they fit together tighter and with no rattles. You should be able to get into a standard M16 style Rock River for about $900. Whatever brand you go with, make sure it is chambered for 5.56 not .223. It's just easier to shoot the cheap military surplus stuff that way.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Your boys got expensive taste too! No Mosin Nagants or Mausers on that wishlist? Oh well, cheaper than drugs!!! 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

+1 on the Rock River. I had a Colt years ago, but I like the Rock better.


----------



## Coonhunter557 (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh yeah, those also. He said something about a Steir???? K-98???? Dragonaf????? and AK-47s but he really loves the ones mentioned above. He says they are the best, I don't know if they ain't Winchester, Remington, Mossgerg or Ruger I'm lost haha.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

A rule of thumb of AR's are the ABC & R's.

A- Armalite
B- Bushmaster
C- Colt
& R- RockRiver

They are all in the same category of AR. I agree that Rockriver is a great gun. I personally have a Bushy, Colt, CMMG and DPMS's and they are all excellent firearms. each have their different qualities. I picked up 3 CMMG's from http://cmmginc.secure-mall.com/shop/?ca ... 14&cat=76& and they are exceptional quality. RockRiver's may be a little difficult to find right now. Bushy's are fairly easy to come across. what style does he want? Collapsable stock? Full stock? Flat top? removeable carry handle? Full length, Mid length or shorty?


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I have owned bushmaster, RR, and a few of brands. I have put most of them together myself in kits to save a few bucks. I by far prefer the Rock rivers. They make an excellent rifle for a decent price. RR also has waht they calll the "wylde" chamber it accepts either the .223 or the 5.56 without any trouble. Bushmaster would be my second choice. You can usually find one floating around on KSL for around 900.00. They run a about 1000.00 in any gun store. But right now like has been mentioned might be a tough time to find one.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Coonhunter557 said:


> Oh yeah, those also. He said something about a Steir???? K-98???? Dragonaf????? and AK-47s but he really loves the ones mentioned above. He says they are the best, I don't know if they ain't Winchester, Remington, Mossgerg or Ruger I'm lost haha.


Oh no, there's more?! You've got your hands full! Here's a little cheat sheet for you to decipher the things your son is saying. Lots of pictures. :wink:

http://world.guns.ru/main-e.htm


----------



## apollosmith (Jun 29, 2008)

If you want anything from Rock River by Christmas, order it 6 months ago.  Seriously, I think you'll have a tough time finding a RR AR right now. They are about 6 months back ordered. With Obama in office, black gun sales have skyrocketed in fears (probably justified) that he's going to start banning everything. So backorders are going to get worse.

I agree with the others - Rock River or Bushmaster would be my pick. You'll have a back-order on about everything from Rock River. Bushmaster seems to be a bit more on top of things. I'd recommend getting a flat top (A3/A4) so your son can swap out optics as he gets older.

And regarding the 5.56 vs. .223 comment, most AR's will shoot both. Just make sure before you 'pull the trigger'.

I have a Bushmaster M4 and love it - and it's on sale, in stock, and within your budget.


----------



## hunter66 (Apr 23, 2008)

I would forget the AR15 for now since the prices have been jacked so high for such a cheap weapon and buy him a M1 garand or m1 carbine through the Civilian Marksmanship program with a bunch of ammo to plink with for about half the price.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

hunter66 said:


> I would forget the AR15 for now since the prices have been jacked so high for such a cheap weapon


That's a strange statement. A quality AR is one of the best assault rifles made, and retail prices have stayed about the same for 5 years. Now, on the private market there are a bunch of rip-offs out there.

Right now you can get a Rock River CAR A4 for $1000 at Doug's Shootin' Sports in Murray. They have them in stock. I bought one 5 years ago from them for $995.

Now, at age 12 I'm not sure that I would pick a $1000 assault rifle as gift for a kid. I would probably get a Ruger 10/22 and focus heavily on safe handling and marksmanship, then work up to a bolt action centerfire at 14. I would save the high powered semi-autos for adulthood. You can get some pretty cool 10/22 kits these days that make them look militariized.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Just another suggesrtion would be the Remington R-15 VTR. It is made by Bushmaster and has a camo finish. You would need to scope this one though, but it would make one heck of a target / varmint gun if your son is into that. Also, the M1 would be one heck of a gun for a 12 year old..... maybe he should save up for that one (expensive!!!)


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

hunter66 said:


> I would forget the AR15 for now since the prices have been jacked so high for such a cheap weapon and buy him a M1 garand or m1 carbine through the Civilian Marksmanship program with a bunch of ammo to plink with for about half the price.


I would have to agree.

Having been the owner of a couple of AR15's including a Colt heavy barrel and a high price to play put together, I never found satisfaction in this style of military weapon as reliable for anything but trouble...! As a reloader, I can count on one hand the number of AR15's that I have seen or used that would shoot reloaded ammunition reliably.

M16/AR15 must always be meticulously clean to function at all&#8230;. Oh the military has tried with all their might to improve the function of the M16/M4, and in my humble opinion, I would rather go to war with the M14 any day of the week and twice on Sundays, heck, I would take an AK-47 over the M16/M4.

Sorry Shark, I just do not care for the AR15 and its offspring. I do second your motion on starting with the 10/22 as this is the most trouble free semi automatic 22 rimfire available for the money. I also agree that kids should be kids first&#8230;..Big


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

bigbr said:


> Having been the owner of a couple of AR15's including a Colt heavy barrel and a high price to play put together, I never found satisfaction in this style of military weapon as reliable for anything but trouble...! As a reloader, I can count on one hand the number of AR15's that I have seen or used that would shoot reloaded ammunition reliably.


I have 2 AR's that are 100 percent reliable with reloaded ammo. I have never had one fail to function. They also shoot less than 3/4" groups. I know lots of people that shoot reloads in them and they function. They are real popular among the predator hunters now and a lot of them are reloaders.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I reload for mine. Took a couple of attempts to get the dies right , but it works fine now.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Mine shoots great with everything that I have loaded. I have several friends that shoot reloads in theirs, and they work fine, too. As long as you use as powder that is neither too fast or slow (to keep the port pressures where they need to be) your rifle will work fine. I once fired 800 rounds of blanks through an M16 as fast as five guys could load magazines. The hand guards were so hot that you couldn't touch them. The cyclic rate slowed WAY down, but the rifle never quit. It took me two weeks to get all of the carbon out of it.


----------

